# ET - embryo go in 1st time???



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiya everyone just back from my ET. I think it's brilliant news, I had 2 embies make it to today, both grade AA, they would only transfer 1back even though I wanted both but suppose they know best(at least I hope they do) 
However it took 2attempts for getting my little fighter back in. Did anyone else have his problem and still get BFP, am worried it make be traumatised from all the commotion 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

All I can think is I have made a big mistake not making them transfer both embryos. I went in determined to not settle for one and buckled.
She told me there's less chance I woold have a baby by transfering 2 but now I am not so sure and at least if this cycle is unsuccessful it would of been hrough my choice nd not because I wasn't strong enough to stick with my initial instinct xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Fingercrossed,

Didn't have this problem but I do believe it is quite common, as they always check to make sure it is gone. I don't think it is anything to worry about really as it is in a special solution so it shouldn't get damaged? Did they tell you whether it was an easy/difficult transfer?

I think that you did the right thing only the 1 transferred if this is your first IVF and dependent on your age. They do this due to the slightly risks with multiple births. Did you have your other embryo frozen?

PS congrats on now being PUPO   Hope the 2 weeks passes quickly and your little embryo is settling in    

  

xxx


----------



## meemoo123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi fingers crossed,
I had a very difficult transfer, they found I had an abnormal cervix at the time of transfer. So after a lot of pain and nearly and hour they succeeded. I was reassured that it would not effect the outcome, I got my consultant to say it 4 times before I believed him!
Good luck. Xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know about the transfer, fingerscrossed, but don't worry about only one being put in.  With two top grade embryos, the chances of a BFP are barely increased with both being put back, however the chances of multiple birth is quite a bit higher.  Having two put back would have given you only a very slight chance more of BFP.


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi fingers crossed I had my ET today only had one transferred I didn't have any problems but would like to follow u on ur journey as well has we coincide with each other good look and I hope we have the BFPs we so desperately want xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks ladies, I think I am starting to be a bit more positive now, pointless dwelling on my other embie, he should be safely frozen by now awaiting for when he might be needed for baby no2, positive thinking!! 
Hi sammy. Did u transfer day 3or5? Did you manage to freeze any xxxx


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck to you both   xx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi fingers crossed I had my ET on day 3 and had one to freeze how about you what day was yours transferred? Xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I had 5day transfer. Also one to freeze. How you been feeling? Only been a day but am trying to stay very hopeful for us both. my embie should be getting nestled very soon, urs getting ready for next few days. Exciting xxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm feeling fine however my DH treating me like I might break lol not that I'm complaining the only thing really is constipation I think it's from the pessary which makes me feel a little uncomfortable but other than that I'm great and just taking it easy. I hope both of our embies nestle too when do u do ur test? Xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

They told me 22nd march. Yourself? I also suffering with constipation. Found that most prob the worse part from EC. Just feeling really uncomfortable and bit sore. Wasn't sure wat I could take so just been munching grapes and having high fibre breakfast. I rested a lot yesterday and haven't done that much today but thinking I might venture to the shops at some point, stock up on some goodies and more magazines xxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Mines the 26th march can't wait! I have been eating lots of fruit and today I tried fibre gel as they recommended that its alright tastes like orange so can't complain. I may venture out to the shops for some magazines too I am really bored as I took 2weeks holiday might as well use them up before April lol how long have you taken off work. Xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am also off for 2weeks.  Am however due ack in ork e same day I test. Hoping it will be good news. It does get a bit boring siting around all day, especially when you can't really do to much. Gona bake some cupcakes tomorrow I think, sure my embie will find them scrumptious haha xxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

They sound scrumptious to me I love cupcakes haha u may have to post me some  how long have you been TTC if u Dnt mind me asking xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

With my current partner for 3years now, I have never really been on any form of contraception though and never had anything. How about yourself? 
I had cancer when I was younger and was treated with chemotherapy so they think my problems lie with that
Xxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

You are obviously a fighter then hopefully it works first time for u my fingers are crossed for the 22nd. I have been with my husband since I was 16 almost ten years now, we have been trying for 3 years but before I was on and off contraception I have endometriosis which causes infertility but not in every person so I think this is my problem as to why I can't conceive naturally. How are the cupcakes coming along  xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hopefully both of us will be celebrating soon  
Have you started having any sort of side effects?/feelings?/cramps?
I haven't really maybe the odd twinge but that's all really. I am however quite warm today which is definately not normal for me, my hands and feet re still I've cold as usual but rest of me is warm. Wouldn't have a clue if this is good or bad or nothing to do with this. 
Hope your doing well xxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya no I am the same I keep getting the odd twinge in my left side here n there but nothing other than that and it's hard when these pessary are making me constipated I Dnt know if the twinges are from that or not I had a couple of hot flushes today but that's it.
I do know that not everyone feels implantation so hopefully if we Dnt feel anything we will still be ok 
This TWW is annoying me I want to know now haha hope your ok though xxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you think you will wait until the 26th before you test? From what I have been reading you can gt a positive before so I am now swaying to testing a day or two early, see how I feel next week. Xxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been thinking about that and I think I might do one on the 24th see what it says that's if   AF doesn't come before then as the embryologist says if doesn't happen I should get AF before the actual test xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I was thinking myself about AF and my cycle is usually 27-28days so oing from EC date, my AF should come around 20th so earlier than test date. Not sure if I would rather do a test  and risk getting a negative or be surprise attacked with AF. All this waiting is just nerve racking xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know why but for some reason I am just so positive that it has worked, maybe wishful thinking, but gut feelings at the moment is my embie is nestled in nicely xxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too I thought only positive thinking is allowed, no negatives thoughts at all so hopefully mine as had a look around likes what it sees and as decided to rent a womb after all haha xxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is your cycle NHS or private? Fine if you don't want o say xxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

NHS we are allowed one cycle funded that includes the transfer of my frozen embie in the future when I want it how about you xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Also NHS. I am not sure how many cycles we get. I also have 1 frozen, it's something I really should find out about. I posted on here another topic to get a bit more information, might also ask about people at my hosp see if they know xxxxxxx 
Suppose when it's working for us both first time, one cycle is all we need   grow embiessss xxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it depends on your area I read on that website HFEA that some areas could give u up to 3 cycles but all it takes is one and I'm grateful for the one xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiya sammy, 
How are you doing? I have had a few mild cramps, that mild I don't think I would really notice them if I wasn't paying so much attention to every little thing. Hope it's just my embie digging deep. Hope your well  xxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya I'm fine thanks hope your ok? I have been feeling like about to start my period this morning and every now and then yesterday felt the same I hope this is a good sign and I'm not actually starting nutlike you they are mild as well xxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I really think this could be are embies nestling it, timing seems about right.   sounds very similar to what I had.
Let's pray thats the case, would be amazing xxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Me too I can't wait for our test days are u going to test early then or not or u gonna wait till Friday xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think i am definately going to test wednesday. My AF is due that day aswell so thinking i would rather do a test. It should be early enough to be accurate. And if its BFN i have two days to hope for a change. Have u decided yet?
I have been feeling quite poorly today, had a really bad head ache and feeling sick to the point i think i am actually going to vkmit. Not sure wat it means xxxxxxx


----------



## Tansy (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ,just wanted to say good luck to you,I am also testing Friday,good luck to us all x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi tansy.
Good luck for Friday. When did u have ET? How many did u transfer? Did you manage to gt any frosties?
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya hope ur ok? I want to test early but DH doesn't so still undecided. Today I still as if AF is coming but also my breast hurt so hopefully this is another good sign! And good luck Tansy for Friday xxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I have read that's sounds good sammy  
Looks like you could be well on your way to BFP yayyyyy
I went and bought a test this morning, temptation is there but waiting out till Wednesday at least, I just want to know now xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya hope ur ok how is everything going are you feeling any more different? Are u still going to test tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi sammy, 
Am feeling ok, don't really have any symptoms today, definately testing tomorrow, I feel like I am going crazy I just need to know. I knew there was only a small chance of this working but I think I got carried away with the whole process and got myself that convinced it would work and I was just going through the motions. 
Last few days I think reality has started to hit home though and I have kind of lost all hope. Still no sign of AF which is due anytime but most prob meds keeping it at bay. Trying not to get to down yet as still PUPO but deep down I feel it hasn't worked for me.
Still have fingers crossed for us though, I could be wrong. From your few symptoms I would say your definately on the road to BFP and I am praying for us both xxxxxx
You had any other symptoms?? How you feeling?? Any sign of AF? Xxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya I know what u mean about getting caught up in it all I have been too i really hope u get ur bfp I will be keeping my fingers crossed for u. I just been the same on off AF type cramps but by breast don't hurt as much that's reduced . If u need to talk about anything just message me privately ok xxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya I'm not feeling very positive anymore AF type cramps woke me up today they are really bad so I dnt feel very hopeful. Good luck today hope u get ur BFP xxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiya sammy
Tested this morning and BFN. I knew it would be, still hoping deep down I will be one of the ladies who doesn't show BFP until OTD but kind of just trying to accept it hasnt worked now as well. This whole process is just draining. 
Any spotting? Or just cramps? Don't give up hope yet sammy, surely at least 1of us should get BFP, fingers crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya my fingers are still crossed for Friday for u   no no spotting just cramping its just on and off but I keep going toilet to check if AF as come cuz it feels like the first day of AF but without the blood I'm so tempted to test I have two in the bathroom but trying to hold out till at least Sunday xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well no spotting is a good sign. Am like Every little twinge, i run the toilet to check, then big sigh of relief when nothing there, imagine your the same, last few days are definately the hardest you just want to know now and there's the niggling in back of your head saying it could show up by now. 
Are you using cyclogest or similar?? When does you supply run out? 
Well done waiting till Sunday, part of me wishes I could wait just to be PUPO a bit longer but my gut feeling kind of took over now xxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm on utrogestan pessary I have to do it every 12hours so twice a day I think I have about 2 weeks left and then if I get BFP then I have to buy myself up until 12 weeks how about u xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I only have enough left to last until friday. There was no mention of continuing them either. Same though twice a day. Am thinking its them keeping my AF at bay nd reckon 2-3dayafter I stop it will greet me. But suppose all I can d is wait now xxxxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Best of luck sammy, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow, il be praying you get your BFP.
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya I hope u get ur BFP tomorrow I'm not testing till Sunday or Monday OTD is Tuesday so I'm going to wait as long as I can but ill keep u updated good luck tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hiya sammy. Good luck with OTD. Fingerscrossed or your BFP xxxxxxx


----------



## sammy-hardstaff (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya hope ur ok I got my BFP this morning I'm excited but cautious as its still early days xxxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sammy that is amazing news  
Big congratulations, I am sure you will both be fine. How exciting, bet your thrilled. Look after yourself. Wen do you have your scan? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

Fingerscrossed so sorry to read of your bfn   

Tammy 

I will now close this thread as the 2ww boards are short term threads for the 2ww only

You may keep in touch via the PM system if you wish to continue chatting 

Donna


----------

